# IUI - Still waiting for Af to arrive!



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

I am day 43 today, waiting for af to arrive so we can start another iui cycle. Normally 30-34 days is normal(ish) so not sure what is going on!
I am going for a scan on tuesday but just wondered what they are likely to do to me!? Will they make af arrive or just check for no other problems!? I really don't want there to be anything else wrong but I suppose you never know!!!


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Hi Oink

I have irregular cycles (usually anything from 20-35 days). 
My 1st IUI tx was abandoned due to cysts and I had to wait like you for AF to arrive before starting the next one.

Well it didn't come and didn't come and didn't come....

I asked the consultant if a cyst could stop AF happening and he said yes, as sometimes they release their own hormones.

I had a scan as I was afraid it was early menopause, but my endometrium looked fine so they put my mind at rest.

They put me straight on Menopur without AF arriving at all as they thought I had a good follie. So started jabbing and went in for Ovitrelle jab on Sat night ready for basting on Monday am.

AF eventually arrived the day before basting (day 49) - with a vengeance! Bleeding lasted 13 days. And of course basting was abandoned - it was another cyst not a follie!

I had a couple of other scans and cyst was resolving so I kept up the menopur jabbing.

Finally had the basting and got a +ve hpt this week. Still keeping everything crossed for good scan in a couple of weeks as it seemed unlikely to happen after such a weird cycle - but it has!

So, good luck - you just never know!

Love Molly
x


----------

